# HmoobH8wj - 0755 AU 06 WHF



## HmoobH8wj (Apr 7, 2011)

i try to look this pigeon and i cant find it anything about it. i call the club member and he told me that that band was not in a race book. but there is a 0754 AU 06 WHF. i wanna know what blood is she so i know. i got this pigeon from a user off here and his name is tipllers rule. i write a message to him but no message for like a month now....... any other way i can find info about it.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

WAYNE HOLMES FLYERS 
Club Code : WHF 
Club Secretary : HERTA ELEGBAN 
City : WOOSTER 
State : OH 
Phone No. : 330-345-9161


----------



## HmoobH8wj (Apr 7, 2011)

i call them. he dont have this band on his book. i was like wt.....


----------



## Hareloft (Jun 26, 2011)

just because its banded doesn't mean its in a race book. The breeder is the only person that can tell u anything about the bird. Good luck


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

The club should have a record of who they sold all their bands to. If they don't have a record of it, then it may have been a custom band someone ordered to look like AU bands. Fake ones are made all the time.


----------

